# games/activities/toys for hamsters/mice



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

does anyone know any good activities/games/toys for hamsters and mice that use house hold things?

thanks


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I use a lot of baby/childrens toys for the mice, shape sorters are great, Ive recently been using willow lawn edging rolls (from poundland) as bridges for the rats and mouse cages, cd racks make good mouse climbing frames too, they also like little tightrope walkways made out of rope dog leads.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> I use a lot of baby/childrens toys for the mice, shape sorters are great, Ive recently been using willow lawn edging rolls (from poundland) as bridges for the rats and mouse cages, cd racks make good mouse climbing frames too, they also like little tightrope walkways made out of rope dog leads.


great ideas there, thank you

keep em coming please people :biggrin5:


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Kids toys like boats, shape sorters are great toys. Clic clak tracks make great runways for reaching other levels, egg boxes and string can make great (chewable) swings - just be prepared for them not lasting long!! I also found that stationary boxes were good, and mesh stationary holders were fab for climbing, beds, hanging etc. Sutffing small boxes with tissues and yummy mouse friendly treats (like mealworms, bits of biscuits, bits of mouse safe fruits or veg) are fun for throwing around until they try to get into them  Mine love destroying boxes, you can't go wrong with a cage full of different textured boxes. And if you can get small seagrass hampers (my poundstretchers sell them) they go down really, really well. Mine stuff them with bedding to use as beds, then tear the floor up to make it really cosy


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Egg boxes Im told are a great toy for all mice in the known world, although nobody has told my mice because they arent remotely interested in them, regardless what I put inside. They would be a good thing to test on your meeces though.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

some great ideas here thank you 

we only get plastic egg boxes but my dad gets the cardboard ones so will ask him to keep them

anything i can do with toilet roll tubes or cardboard boxes?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> some great ideas here thank you
> 
> we only get plastic egg boxes but my dad gets the cardboard ones so will ask him to keep them
> 
> anything i can do with toilet roll tubes or cardboard boxes?


With the toilet rolld tubes you can make pinatas, cut some slots in the ends to about a third of the way in, bend those ends in so they seal the end, fill the middle with tasty treats before you bend one of the ends in then tie it up to the bars or the roof of the cage.


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

Cardboard boxes stuffed with paper and a few treats seem to go down well. You can also do something similar with toilet roll tubes by putting tissue in one end, putting some treats in then stuffing the other end.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I give the mice and rats a box of tissues when its clean out day, they pull the tissues out and make their own bedding and have fun doing it, you need to take some of the tissues out for the mice because they cant manage the tightly packed boxes like the rats can.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

some more great ideas, thank you so much

my fluff balls are going to be so happy 

re the tissues can it be any kind of tissues?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> some more great ideas, thank you so much
> 
> my fluff balls are going to be so happy
> 
> re the tissues can it be any kind of tissues?


I tend to avoid the ones with any coating, like the balm ones, no idea if they would hurt them at all but Id rather not take the risk.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> I tend to avoid the ones with any coating, like the balm ones, no idea if they would hurt them at all but Id rather not take the risk.


brilliant, thank you

tissues are now on the shopping list


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

As well as putting cardboard boxes and similar things on the floor of the cage, you can also wall mount them (assuming you use a cage with bars). Just poke two holes in the side and cable tie onto the bars. Tissue boxes are great because they already have a handy entrance hole 

I also give Dita sheets of loo roll or kitchen roll to shred.


----------



## fogy (Jun 26, 2011)

I get lots of loo roll tubes and cereal boxes and join them togetehr for my hamster. Hell go through the tubes but when he gets bored he'll start munching away at it.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

more great ideas thank you 

best get creative  :biggrin5:


----------

